# Looking for best budget headset



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 9, 2013)

Well lads,

I just need a budget headset for 20-40 Euro. It'll only be used with my Phone " Motorola RAZR i " and with my Apad " Acer Iconia A500 "

They'll only be used for music and youtube videos mainly. But I do play games on them sometimes but that doesn't matter.

At the moment I'm looking at the Sennheiser HD 201 on argos for 26 euro, but currently sold out.. or buy it on ebay for 24 euro.

What are you thoughts on these?

Or should I be looking at other options? Please leave any suggestions lads! cheers!

Possible headsets?
Plantronics GameCom 380 - http://www.dabs.ie/products/plantro...-headset--ear-cup--7ZH1.html?q=headset&src=16
Creative HS-800 Fatal1ty Pro Series - http://www.dabs.ie/products/creativ...ies-gaming-headset-4JCM.html?q=headset&src=16
Creative Draco HS-850 - http://www.dabs.ie/products/creativ...eadset---ear-cup---83N8.html?q=headset&src=16


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 9, 2013)

I would recommend the Sennheiser PX 100 II (open) 

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B002VPDOH8/?tag=tec053-21

or if you want the closed ones PX 200 II

http://www.amazon.co_uk/dp/B002VPDOHS/?tag=tec053-21


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 9, 2013)

They look quite good, sadly they're a little too expensive for me! I can't find them in any irish online sellers! and ebay charges 60 euro minimum!

I think I'm going to purchase the Sennheiser HD 201 or Plantronics GameCom 380 as they both sell for 24-26 euro and have decent specs and build quality.

Thanks for your suggestion!


----------

